# Which is best for a Cornsnake?



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi

We will be getting my son a Cornsnake hatchling as soon as we have bought everything for his viv. We just need a couple of things and one of them is substrate. Now I know a lot of people use newspaper or kitchen roll but we wanted to use ether Astroturf or Repti Carpet.

Which is the better to use, Astroturf or Repti Carpet (cost is the same for the viv we have)?

Thanks.


----------



## mgaka (Mar 10, 2009)

Put my daughters in aspen and the snake seemed to love it. Burrows when it wants which seems to be a thing she likes to do. Its cheap, looks good , spot cleans easily.

Hope you enjoy the hatchling when it arrives :2thumb:


----------



## adam_jones (Feb 25, 2009)

as above i would go with aspen corns seem to love burrowing


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi 


Thanks for your replys but unfortunately I'm not planning on using Aspen.

I just want to find out which would be the better substrate out of the two, Astroturf and Repti Carpet.

Does anyone know which would be best for a Cornsnake?

Thanks.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

ryanred5 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replys but unfortunately I'm not planning on using Aspen.
> ...


I would have thought both would be annoying when it comes to cleaning. Hence Aspen being more popular. Nice to see you on here by the way. 

MJ


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> I would have thought both would be annoying when it comes to cleaning. Hence Aspen being more popular. Nice to see you on here by the way.
> 
> MJ


Hi 

Do I know you from somewhere else? 

I've only read a bit about the Repti Carpet so I'm not sure how easy it is to clean, but the Astroturf can be cleaned and rinsed under the shower to get rid of the dirty areas. 

With the viv going in my sons bedroom I don't want something that could potentially end up on his bedroom floor as I'm sure Aspen will. 

Thanks.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

ryanred5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do I know you from somewhere else?
> 
> ...



Substrate shouldn't end up on the floor as a viv is enclosed, it's not like a Hamster cage!!! What size viv are you using? Corns need to be kept in something small to start with or they can get stressed & then they won't eat. I'm still learning myself as i've only had my 2 Corns for 3 weeks, but i did read up loads about them b4 i actually bought them. I am using corn cob as a substrate & have found this very good, it's easy to spot clean & they can burrow in it which Corns seem to love to do.


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Substrate shouldn't end up on the floor as a viv is enclosed, it's not like a Hamster cage!!! What size viv are you using? Corns need to be kept in something small to start with or they can get stressed & then they won't eat. I'm still learning myself as i've only had my 2 Corns for 3 weeks, but i did read up loads about them b4 i actually bought them. I am using corn cob as a substrate & have found this very good, it's easy to spot clean & they can burrow in it which Corns seem to love to do.


Hi

Its a 2ft glass viv, here is a picture of it. I have been told that it is fine, it just needs a desert background putting on and a viv lock buying and then we are done. Everything else is bought (heat pad, thermostat, thermometers, hides and a water dish). 










I think initially we will use kitchen roll and then decide at a later date what to get. 

Don't worry I have been reading up a lot on them, reading on here and asking my friend loads of questions too, she owns a variety of snakes including corns.

Thanks.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

ryanred5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do I know you from somewhere else?


Yep, you do know me. I'm the bloke you thought was canoodling with a friend of yours!  lol


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

To be honest that may be a bit big for a hatchling to start in (2' is about the size you would keep adults in, although i think 3' is better). I'm no expert as like i said i've only had mine 3 weeks but i was told to start them off in a small tank until they are much, much bigger. I have my 2 in a plastic Faunarium (large one as i have 2 in there & this is about right for them). It's not too big & they have 2 hides in there (one in warm end & one in cool end). I'm sure someone who keeps & breeds Corn Snakes will offer you much more advice than i can. What Morph are you getting?


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

corny girl said:


> To be honest that may be a bit big for a hatchling to start in (2' is about the size you would keep adults in, although i think 3' is better). I'm no expert as like i said i've only had mine 3 weeks but i was told to start them off in a small tank until they are much, much bigger. I have my 2 in a plastic Faunarium (large one as i have 2 in there & this is about right for them). It's not too big & they have 2 hides in there (one in warm end & one in cool end). I'm sure someone who keeps & breeds Corn Snakes will offer you much more advice than i can. What Morph are you getting?


Hi

As I said in a post up there, I've been told its okay for a hatchling. I'm taking most advice from someone who has kept them for years.

The thing is you get so many differing opinions on any forum, whether it be about snakes, fish, fancy rats etc, so you will find some people will say that the viv is too big for a hatchling and others saying it will be fine, so its a case of who is right. 

Plus if you think about it, when snakes are born in the wild, they are in massive areas and not in tiny boxes lol. 

Morph wise I'm not sure yet. Its going to be my son's snake so its what he wants. I do know he likes the Amel morph, cos when we were at my friends recently, he fell in love with her Amel Corn.

If it was my snake, I'd love to have either a Lavender or Bloodred, they are both gorgeous colours but also very expensive to buy.

Have you got any pics of the 2 Corns that you have?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

ryanred5 said:


> Hi
> 
> As I said in a post up there, I've been told its okay for a hatchling. I'm taking most advice from someone who has kept them for years.
> 
> ...



Hi Catherine,

I know what you mean about differing advice. You also have a point about the wild. I think in the wild they would be more inclined to hide away & only come out to hunt then venture out more when they are bigger. I love the Lavenders too & someone on here who lives near me has them (was very tempted but wasn't going to spend a fortune on a Snake). I also love the Anerythristic ones but the breeder i got ours from didn't have any left so i got an Amel who is beautiful, my Son is same age as yours & he has the Coral Snow Motley. Pics of our 2 are in my photo album in my profile. I can never seem to get any decent pics of them :devil:. My Son feeds his one, i have metal tweezer type tongs that are about 8" long & he uses them to feed his Snake.

Mel xxx


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Hi Catherine,
> 
> I know what you mean about differing advice. You also have a point about the wild. I think in the wild they would be more inclined to hide away & only come out to hunt then venture out more when they are bigger. I love the Lavenders too & someone on here who lives near me has them (was very tempted but wasn't going to spend a fortune on a Snake). I also love the Anerythristic ones but the breeder i got ours from didn't have any left so i got an Amel who is beautiful, my Son is same age as yours & he has the Coral Snow Motley. Pics of our 2 are in my photo album in my profile. I can never seem to get any decent pics of them :devil:. My Son feeds his one, i have metal tweezer type tongs that are about 8" long & he uses them to feed his Snake.
> 
> Mel xxx


Hi Mel

I've had a look at the pics in your photo album, they are both lovely snakes, Bob is very unusual in his markings and colour.

I know what you mean about spending massive amounts on a snake, its similar to me spending a lot of money on Discus, they are expensive when you move away from the common colours.

I have 2 tanks, one is a 190 litre Discus tank and the other is a 300 litre Central and South American Cichlid tank. Oh and I've got a teeny tank holding some baby Rainbow Cichlids. 

I'll see how things go with the hatchling, if it appears stressed I'll get a faurnarium until its abit bigger.

Regarding the tweezers/tongs its hard to know what to get cos there are so many different types and lengths available.

The ones that your son uses are just 8" long tweezers, is that right? Are they straight or do they have a bent tip? Its just with you putting tongs too, I just wanted to check.

Do you mind me adding you as a friend?

Take care.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

ryanred5 said:


> Hi Mel
> 
> I've had a look at the pics in your photo album, they are both lovely snakes, Bob is very unusual in his markings and colour.
> 
> ...



The feeding things are like big tweezers, straight & have a protective rubber sheath over the ends (so no sharp points). Yes they are about 8" long, my 13 year old uses them with no trouble (he won't touch the pinkies with his hands!!!).

Yes Bob is lovely, i have looked on some websites that have morph guide pages & seen what he'll look like as an adult & it is beautiful.

Yes add me as a friend, we can share our experiences then :2thumb:.

Mel xxx


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi

There are a few well known problems with keeping a cornsnake hatchling in such a big viv.

1 - They feel intimidated by the size and often will not feed. In the wild they spend most of their time crammed into a tiny space hiding and only come out to eat or drink. 

2 - Young corns are easily dehydrated, and often don't easily find their water in a large viv.

3 - If it won't strike feed it may struggle to find its food in a large viv.

I know there are a lot of different opinions about and one way is not necessarily right for all snakes.

Your corn hatchling may be fine in a big viv. The above though is the general concensus of a lot of experienced corn keepers from years of experience.

Personally, I'd but a small exoterra faunarium(for a few pounds) and put him in this instead. You could even put the faunarium in the viv and use the edge of your existing heatmat for heat.

At the end of the day though it's your call. This is just my opinion and experience.

With regards astroturf/repticarpet, they are both OK, but are a major pain to clean. You have to have several pieces so that you can take one out and clean it when soiled. To clean it you need to soak it overnight in something like weak bleach or milton fluid to kill any bacteria and then rinse thoroughly and then dry.

I personally use newspaper. Doesn't look good but is cheap and effective! The snakes also spend more time sat under the paper than they do in the nice hides I provide them!


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Grond said:


> Hi
> 
> There are a few well known problems with keeping a cornsnake hatchling in such a big viv.
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for your reply and the information you have given me, however in your post you make it sound like I'm putting a weeny pen sized hatchling in a 6ft viv (from above you put "such a big viv" and "in a large viv"). 

The viv is only 23" inches long, 12" high and 12" deep. Once the 2 hides, the water dish and a piece of wood is in there, it fills it up nicely. 



Grond said:


> Personally, I'd but a small exoterra faunarium(for a few pounds) and put him in this instead. You could even put the faunarium in the viv and use the edge of your existing heatmat for heat.


After checking out the size of the large flat faurnarium, its not much smaller than my viv and it won't fit inside it. 

Here's the size of the Large Flat Faurnarium - 46cm long x 30cm wide x 17cm high compared to my viv which is 58cm long x 30cm wide x 30cm high.

So my viv is only 5 inches longer, the same width and 5 inches higher, which isn't big or huge as you said.

After reading what's been said on this thread about the substrate, I am going to use kitchen roll initially and then look at a different substrate (like Aspen or Corncob) as the Cornsnake gets bigger.

Thanks again for the info you posted.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

ryanred5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply and the information you have given me, however in your post you make it sound like I'm putting a weeny pen sized hatchling in a 6ft viv (from above you put "such a big viv" and "in a large viv").
> 
> The viv is only 23" inches long, 12" high and 12" deep. Once the 2 hides, the water dish and a piece of wood is in there, it fills it up nicely.


I'm not criticising, only offering the benefit of experience!

For a hatchling corn, most people I know would consider 12" by 6" to be more than adequate for at least a few months.

A hatchling corn is usually about twelve inches long and the rule of thumb with snakes is that viv length+viv width should approximately be the length of the snake.

You may have no problems at all with it in that size viv, and I hope you don't. Good luck with your new snake!


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

corny girl said:


> The feeding things are like big tweezers, straight & have a protective rubber sheath over the ends (so no sharp points). Yes they are about 8" long, my 13 year old uses them with no trouble (he won't touch the pinkies with his hands!!!).
> 
> Yes Bob is lovely, i have looked on some websites that have morph guide pages & seen what he'll look like as an adult & it is beautiful.
> 
> ...


Hi Mel

The tweezers you've got, are they the same or similar to these http://reptilekeeping.co.uk/rubber-tipped-tweezers-30cm-p-852.html ? Do you find the rubber end helps grasping things better?

Could you send me a link of what Bob will like as an adult, I'd love to see it?

Yes chatting about our different experiences with the Cornsnakes will be really helpful.

Take care


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

ryanred5 said:


> Hi Mel
> 
> The tweezers you've got, are they the same or similar to these Reptilekeeping The online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment. ? Do you find the rubber end helps grasping things better?
> 
> ...



Hi Catherine,
Yep thats similar to the one i have but these are bigger than mine. The site i was looking at was a link from someone on here (Ian's Vivarium), anyway here's the link to the Coral Snow page, there's no Motley pic but there is a pic of an adult normal... Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum | Coral Cornsnake

Mel xxx

Ps Have sent you a friend request :2thumb:.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Hiya, welcome to the forum!

To be honest, i wouldn`t recommend either astroturf or the repticarpet. They are both pretty rough and can be quite abrasive to delicate scales. Corns love to bury themselves, and although i know you don`t want to use loose a loose substrate it really would be a better option for the corn and i`m sure you agree that the corns welfare is paramount. For the hatchlings i use either kitchen towel or newspaper etc, and they always bury underneath it, then they move to either aspen or aubiose when they grow a little. I can totally understand what you mean about making mess but if the snake isn`t comfortable it will get stressed and may stop eating.

The same goes with a bigger viv, honestly people aren`t just saying it to be awkward or argumentative, most baby corns genuinely do better in smaller enclosures. Mine are housed in 8 inch tubs until they are around 6 months old then into a 12 inch to ensure that they don`t get stressed and can find food/water easily.
Just also check the gaps between the sliding doors. Hatchling corns are escape artists and can squeeze through gaps of only a few mms, i`ve lost a few out of holes no wider than a pencil. If there`s a gap anywhere, they will find it.

Good luck, and don`t forget to post pics of your new arrival when you get it!:2thumb:


----------



## Utter Nutter (Aug 30, 2009)

I am the proud owner of 4 Corns. I have only had them for 4 weeks but 2 of them were bred by a friend of mine. I keep mine on newspaper at the moment as the Aspen gets smelly very quickly with the frequency of feeding and pooping! I don't want to get into the debate over what size of viv is best as to be honest I don't know. I was advised to keep mine in small RUBS and as they grew bigger to move them to bigger RUBS before then going on to be housed in a 3ft Viv. I am just doing as I was told! I just wanted to add a really usefull piece of information that I aquired from my 'snake' friend the other day. I have been having trouble getting one of the snakes to feed (it's been 3 weeks since last feed). They suggested coating the pinkie in tuna juice. I laughed and thought he was taking the :censor:. Then later I thought that I would humour him. Damn it, it worked! The snake has eaten at long last! So, just a little tip just in case you need it. Have fun with your little ones and I would love to add you as a friend as it looks like we are all going to have corns about the same sort of age!:lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Utter Nutter said:


> I am the proud owner of 4 Corns. I have only had them for 4 weeks but 2 of them were bred by a friend of mine. I keep mine on newspaper at the moment as the Aspen gets smelly very quickly with the frequency of feeding and pooping! I don't want to get into the debate over what size of viv is best as to be honest I don't know. I was advised to keep mine in small RUBS and as they grew bigger to move them to bigger RUBS before then going on to be housed in a 3ft Viv. I am just doing as I was told! I just wanted to add a really usefull piece of information that I aquired from my 'snake' friend the other day. I have been having trouble getting one of the snakes to feed (it's been 3 weeks since last feed). They suggested coating the pinkie in tuna juice. I laughed and thought he was taking the :censor:. Then later I thought that I would humour him. Damn it, it worked! The snake has eaten at long last! So, just a little tip just in case you need it. Have fun with your little ones and I would love to add you as a friend as it looks like we are all going to have corns about the same sort of age!:lol2:


 Hi,

 Yeah i think there's a few of us "newbies" on here who have only had our Corns a few weeks, so they will all be about the same age (mine are 3 &4 months now). Love your username too, once had a Rabbit called Nutter (well he was given the name Herbie that is until Hubby saw him doing a wall of death round his hutch at about 6-7 weeks old & shouted out oi Nutter & the bugger stopped dead & looked at him). From then on he was called Nutter & wouldn't even acknowledge the name Herbie!!! Also agree with your signature, i'm hoping to pop along to the PRAS show if i can swap my work day, really really want an Anerythristic but daren't come back with one or Hubby will go mad :bash:.

Please feel free to add me as a afriend if you want to.

Mel xxx


----------



## andy n amz (Aug 10, 2009)

that size is a little big for a baby but puts lots of decor in plants hides ect and it should be fine


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Substrate shouldn't end up on the floor as a viv is enclosed, it's not like a Hamster cage!!! What size viv are you using? Corns need to be kept in something small to start with or they can get stressed & then they won't eat. I'm still learning myself as i've only had my 2 Corns for 3 weeks, but i did read up loads about them b4 i actually bought them. I am using corn cob as a substrate & have found this very good, it's easy to spot clean & they can burrow in it which Corns seem to love to do.


 Also the advantage with corncaob is if the snake swallows it it won't impact them.


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

All of my hatchling corns are in 2 litre rubs inside a larger rub with one heatmat under the large rub. All are on kitchen paper as its super easy for seeing whats happened, then you just throw it in the bin and get a new sheet when you spot any sheds, poos or pees!

They are eating, pooping, peeing and shedding fine in that situation, although I am currently looking for an exo-terra 24"x18"x18" for them to live communally for a while.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> The same goes with a bigger viv, honestly people aren`t just saying it to be awkward or argumentative, most baby corns genuinely do better in smaller enclosures. Mine are housed in 8 inch tubs until they are around 6 months old then into a 12 inch to ensure that they don`t get stressed and can find food/water easily.
> Just also check the gaps between the sliding doors. Hatchling corns are escape artists and can squeeze through gaps of only a few mms, i`ve lost a few out of holes no wider than a pencil. If there`s a gap anywhere, they will find it.
> 
> Good luck, and don`t forget to post pics of your new arrival when you get it!:2thumb:


Pretty much what I was gonna say, so saves me typing it :whistling2:

All my hatchlings are in hatchling tubs, that being said the first snake I ever bought 3yrs ago was a hatchling corn and she went straight into a 3ft viv with no problems. The viv was packed with decor so she didnt feel insecure.
As for substrate, all my corns are on newspaper, its super easy to clean and free....cant go wrong.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> Also the advantage with corncaob is if the snake swallows it it won't impact them.



That's what i thought, as it's natural it should break down easily. My Amel loves to burrow in it, quite funny to watch as all you can see is a bulge moving across the floor of the tank :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:.


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi

I'm just in the process of ordering some last minute bits from Reptilekeeping and had actually put a 1.3 litre Braplast Hatchling Tub in the order but I've changed that to a 3 litre one, it measures 9.6" (245mm) long x 7.2" (185mm) wide x 3" (75mm ) deep, is that size okay?

The reason I was ordering one was cos I was going to use it to transport the hatchling home after buying it.

Just out interest though, how do I get 2 hides and a water dish in it and check the temps?

Btw the people who've recently got a Corn and posted on here, I'll add you as friends. 
Thanks


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

ryanred5 said:


> Just out interest though, how do I get 2 hides and a water dish in it and check the temps?


That size will be fine!

To start with, I improvise!

A couple of eggbox segments or half a toilet roll(cut lengthways) makes a fine hide for a hatchling, and I use plantpot saucers for water(they cost 50p for 10 at wilko).

As long as you don't live in an igloo(ie above 18C) then room temp is fine for the cool end, and I just put a couple of inches of a larger heatmat(which you already have) under one end to provide a warmspot/temp gradient!


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

ryanred5 said:


> Just out interest though, how do I get 2 hides and a water dish in it and check the temps?
> 
> Thanks


Here is one of my hatchling setups and as grond says i just have a couple of inches over a statted heatmat. 

Hope it helps?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

spirit975 said:


> Here is one of my hatchling setups and as grond says i just have a couple of inches over a statted heatmat.
> 
> Hope it helps?
> 
> image


That's the one! Snap!

Good idea to post a photo though. Makes it clearer.


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Grond said:


> That size will be fine!
> 
> To start with, I improvise!
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for that info, I'll do that then.

Btw I knew you weren't criticising me in your first post, when I re-read my reply to you, it did come across as abit curt so I'd like to apologise for that.

As I've not actually bought the items yet cos I was waiting to get a reply that the size was okay, would it be better to get the small or medium Exo Terra Faunarium as they have the vents in the lid rather than holes in the side, or does it really not matter?

I was going to put the box inside the viv with the viv lock on the doors so my son can only get the snake out when he asks us (me and husband will be having the keys). I don't him getting it out a lot cos I know they only need a short period every day.

Just out of interest how big are pinky mice?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

spirit975 said:


> Here is one of my hatchling setups and as grond says i just have a couple of inches over a statted heatmat.
> 
> Hope it helps?
> 
> image


That's a cute little setup. 

How long would it stay in one of them and when could it go into the 2ft viv?

Thanks.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I keep them in a setup like spirits for at least 4-5 months and then move them to the medium flat faunarium.

I find exo terra faunariums ideal for growing on small corns once they've moved up to fluffs from pinkies.

Pinkie mice are small. They should be 1-2 days old to be pinkies.

At a guestimate on my ruler I would say about 18-20mm long and 7-8 mm wide. 

If you but them in bags though, there does seem to be a bit of variation depending on where you get them from. I just used to feed the smaller ones first and save the bigger ones until last!


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

With regards to pinkies....
If you have a local shop that is quite helpful, they will let you pick over or pick for you, thats what I do. Then you can start with the very small pinkies and then increase after a few feeds. Mine have all gone from one small pinkie, then progressed to two small pinkies every other feed, and now three of them are on very large pinkies.

Hope this helps


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Grond said:


> I keep them in a setup like spirits for at least 4-5 months and then move them to the medium flat faunarium.
> 
> I find exo terra faunariums ideal for growing on small corns once they've moved up to fluffs from pinkies.
> 
> ...


Hi

I take it the medium flat faunarium wouldn't be too big to start off as there sizes aren't much different, sizes below:

Hatchling tub 3ltr
24.5cm l x 18.5cm w x 7.5cm h
9.7" l x 7.3" w x 3" h

Med faunarium 
36cm l x 21cm w x 16cm h
14" l x 8.3" w x 6.3" h

I still haven't placed that order yet, I was going to order pinkies through Reptilekeeping too.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

ryanred5 said:


> Hi
> 
> I take it the medium flat faunarium wouldn't be too big to start off as there sizes aren't much different, sizes below:
> 
> ...


It depends really on how old your corn is, corns up to 6-7 months are still often referred to as hatchlings, or it may be a few weeks old. You could even buy a sandwich type box, like the small rubbermaid/tupperware ones, you can pick them up for less than a pound from places like Wilkinsons and they`d do the job just as well with some airholes put in them, so even if the corn isn`t in there for very long you`ve not wasted much money. 
Many of my babies are in cricket tubs and when they are sold they leave in them. They are perfectly adequate to house a baby corn in for many weeks. You could buy a med faunarium for later on depending on the snakes growth etc. Just a thought : victory:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

ryanred5 said:


> Hi
> 
> I take it the medium flat faunarium wouldn't be too big to start off as there sizes aren't much different, sizes below:
> 
> ...


This year I'm using 3 litre RUBs for my hatchlings(which are a bit bigger than I've used previously).

Its internal dimensions are 19cmx14cm. The corns are actually lost in this! Personally I wouldn't go any bigger than this for the first few months.

Once you've got them feeding properly and they've grown a little, then I move them on.


----------



## RepoUK (Jan 27, 2008)

Alteratives to aspen are rubber mulch (playground quality NOT the crap made from shredding care tyres!) and paper mulch (made from unprinted paper).


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

RepoUK said:


> Alteratives to aspen are rubber mulch (playground quality NOT the crap made from shredding care tyres!) and paper mulch (made from unprinted paper).


Not sure I'd want to put my snake in rubber mulch!

Do you actually use it? Is it good?

Never seen it so I don't know, but it definately sounds wrong!


----------

